# Reckon this will help?



## Goldprospector (May 17, 2012)

Does this sound feasible? I have had success with most of my hives building small cell without foundation. One hive in particular, build a ton of drone comb in both upper and lower 10 frame deeps. And I want to get rid of the drone comb from the brood area.

This particular hive has already super-ceded the queen since she laid all of the drone brood (and they have emerged). Anyway, My intentions are to make sure that the new queen is laying in an acceptable pattern, and then split the hive and introduce a new queen into the split. I feel sure that I will have about 5 or 6 frames (maybe 8 but that would be pushing it) of small cell brood comb. If I split the hive and divide the brood comb evenly between the two and put a frame of Drone/Honey storage comb on the outside of each hive, and empty frames on the other spots, the pattern would look something like this:

HEBEBEBEBH

There is probably a couple of Pollen Frames, so maybe I could add a pollen frame if I don't have enough small cell brood frames.
The reason I thiks a split might help is that the hive is probably over 50% drones and 2 queens might have a better chance at raisig enough workers to feed them until they decide to kick them out.

When I remove the Drone comb, would it be feasible to attach it to shallow super frames? Out of my 7 hives, None of the hives have really touched a super to draw out the frames...I don't know about a "Dearth" here yet either as I have about a million Sumacs in full early bloom that have clouds of bees on them, but I was planning on feeding all of them again just to see if they will draw out some supers. So If I could attach the drone comb in the super frames, and distribute a few among each super, maybe it would encourage them to build some.

Opinions?


----------

